# Why are Bully Sticks good for dogs, but rawhide isn't?



## Sloth (Jul 29, 2008)

I know rawhide has some chemicals, but I thought the main thing that's bad about rawhide is how it can get jammed in a dog's intestines. Someone said it can do this because it gets so wet and gummy after it's been chewed.

So...bully sticks *also* get wet and gummy when they get chewed. Why are they still considered healthy and safe, but rawhide isn't when it seems to have the same physical characteristics?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

From what I've heard, bully sticks are....um...meat? Muscle? Tendon? (a bull's boy part  ) and are therefore digestible. Rawhide is skin and isn't so digestible. I imagine the choking hazard is still present. Supervision is a good idea, especially when the stick gets down to the end.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Bully sticks can still present a danger and your dog should be supervised when eating them, but the reason they are better is because they arn't packed full of chamicals like the rawhides (bleached, preservatives ect.) Bully sticks also don't usually break into chunks like rawhides can.


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

Willowy said:


> bully sticks are....um...meat? Muscle? Tendon? (a bull's boy part  )


The techincal term is "pizzle", but I always say penis because I so rarely get to say penis in polite company. Penis.

You're right about them being digestible, but they are still a choking hazard; I take them away from my dog just as they approach a size they can be swallowed.

Moderators, please don't ban me. And penis.


----------



## Pickleisaminidaschi (Jun 25, 2008)

I don't know. I don't give my dogs bullies. I just give them rawhides and it's okay for them so far....


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

Independent George said:


> The techincal term is "pizzle", but I always say penis because I so rarely get to say penis in polite company. Penis.
> 
> You're right about them being digestible, but they are still a choking hazard; I take them away from my dog just as they approach a size they can be swallowed.
> 
> Moderators, please don't ban me. And penis.



LOL that sounds like something that would be in an episode of Family Guy


----------



## wolfsnaps (Apr 27, 2007)

LOL @ Independant George


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Independent George said:


> The techincal term is "pizzle", but I always say penis because I so rarely get to say penis in polite company. Penis.
> 
> You're right about them being digestible, but they are still a choking hazard; I take them away from my dog just as they approach a size they can be swallowed.
> 
> Moderators, please don't ban me. And penis.


Thanks for the late evening giggle - I needed that! Man, I really want to say the p-word but have no valid reason to put it in here. Nuts!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I don't give rawhide to my dogs. Smalls can't have high value treats that take a long time to eat, because she's food aggressive. Jack tends to swallow things quickly with little chewing. Jonas is a mini, so he shouldn't have them in the first place, but he was given one at a day care despite my requests he never have them and he got an intestinal obstruction that required surgery.


----------



## Dunixi (Mar 16, 2009)

Independent George said:


> The techincal term is "pizzle", but I always say penis because I so rarely get to say penis in polite company. Penis.
> 
> You're right about them being digestible, but they are still a choking hazard; I take them away from my dog just as they approach a size they can be swallowed.
> 
> Moderators, please don't ban me. And penis.


Thank you for this. I needed a good giggle tonight.


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

Independent George said:


> The techincal term is "pizzle", but I always say penis because I so rarely get to say penis in polite company. Penis.
> 
> You're right about them being digestible, but they are still a choking hazard; I take them away from my dog just as they approach a size they can be swallowed.
> 
> Moderators, please don't ban me. And penis.


ROFL You are making me hungry for a nice plate of Rocky Mountain oysters.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

mine have never had the pleasure of this...ummm, male member....to chew on, but they do get rawhide ocasionally and have had no problems w/ them...

ok, fine, can we all say...penis...then nobody will feel so self-conscious about it....

and, Rocky Mountain Oysters are quite good....


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Hap...penis? LOL!

King of the Hill anyone?


----------



## BobSD (Feb 1, 2008)

Raw hide is not digestible period. If a piece of raw hide, and a piece of bull penis got lodged in the dog's abdomen, the digestive juices will break down and dissolve the bully part but not the raw hide. Taking away the bully stick is a good idea when your dog can mouth the whole piece. As far as chemicals go I would bet the farm there are chemicals in both products, and in almost every thing we humans eat including water!! Once you get to heaven you will not have to worry about chemicals!


----------

